# HM Java Latte Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Twin does sired by Rider!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow theyre adorable Merry Christmas !!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awesome! They are adorable! Merry Christmas!!! :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice xmas presents!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! :stars: They are adorable!!!  

It seems that Rider throws mostly does, right?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww way to go Java! I miss my sweet ol' girl! She did a beautiful job on those two sweeties. Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Kate, Rider and Java 
:birthday: girls


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks all! Rider is...let me think...8 does and 3 bucks so far - you won't see me complaining about that buck one bit!

Ashley, Java is DA GIRL around here, spoiled rotten and loved by all! She's also head hauncho of her pen LOL


----------

